# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  ESET SysInspector 1.0.0.3 Beta

## Orange

* ESET SysInspector is a free utility program from ESET, the developer of ESET Smart Security and ESET NOD32 Antivirus, designed to collect information about your computer's operating environment for the purpose of troubleshooting a variety of issues.*

*

ESET SysInspector* divides various types of information into several basic sections called nodes. If available you may find additional details by expanding each node into its subnodes. 

To open or collapse node just double-click the name of the node or alternatively click or next to the name of the node. As you browse through tree structure of nodes and subnodes in Navigation Window you may find various details for each node shown in the Description Window. 

If users will navigate through different items in the Description Window additional details for each item will be displayed in the Details Window.

Following are descriptions for the main nodes in the Navigation Window and related information in the Description and Details Windows.

*Running Processes*
This node contains information about applications and processes running at the time of generating the report. In Description Window you may find additional    
 details for each process like dynamic libraries used by the process and its location in the system, name of the vendor, risk level of the file etc.

The Detail Window contains additional information for item selected in the Description Window like size of the file or its hash.

*Network Connections* 
The Description Window contains list of processes and applications communicating over the network using protocol selected in Navigation window (TCP or UDP) along with remote address where the application is connected to. You can check DNS assigning IP addresses.

Detail Window contains additional information for each process selected in the Description Window like size of the file or its hash.

*Important Registry Entries*
Contains list of selected registry entries which are often related to various problems with your system like those specifying programs running after start of the computer or browser helper objects (BHO) etc.

In the Description Window you may find which files are related to a specific registry entry. You may see further details for such files in the Details Window.

*Services*
The Description Window contains a list of files registered as Windows Services. You may check the way the service is set to start along with specific details for the file in Details Window.

*Drivers*
Displays a list of drivers installed on the system. 

*Critical files*
The Description window displays content of critical files related to the operating system.

*System information*
Contains detailed information about hardware and software along with information about set environmental variables and user rights.

*File details*
List of important system files and files in the Program Files folder. Additional information specific for the file can be found in Description and Details Windows.*

For Windows 2000/XP/2003/Vista

You can download it here.
*

----------


## Simple10

Knock, Knock.

Skin looks cool.
I've got Process monitor and AVZ. How would it be different or improve on them? I've got Process monitor and AVZ. How would it be different or improve on them?

Did I just write that twice? I'll have to fix that.

----------

